# Bluetooth-Tastatur funktioniert nicht mehr



## guanidin (16. September 2005)

Hi Leute!

Ich habe schon seit längerer Zeit eine Bluetooth-Tastatur und Maus. Bisher lief alles einwandfrei, doch ab heute erkennt mein PC die Tastatur nicht mehr an. Batteriewechsel, Neuinstallation - alles schon probiert. Am Erkennungsgerät kann es nicht liegen, da die Bluetooth-Maus ja wunderbar funktioniert. Was könnte es sonst noch sein?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!

guanidin


----------



## jaquline (16. September 2005)

hi!
eventuell der Sender in der Tastatur kaputt?
wenn du noch garantie drauf hast, würd ich die tastatur einfach einschicken.  
bei etwas glück schauen die sich die tastatur nich ma an, und schicken dir
ne neue zurück   

das glück hatte ich mal mit nem CD-Laufwerk, eingeschickt, und was kam
zurück? ein DVD-Laufwerk ^^


Mfg Jaquline


----------

